

Your startup doesn't need a business plan - mwadams
http://www.inc.com/brian-hamilton/why-your-startup-doesn-t-need-a-business-plan.html

======
mwadams
But, I'd argue, many of the tools and techniques of business planning, if
lightened up and operationalized, become the way your startup executes in the
early stages of new product development.

